# What color will he turn?



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Appaloosa isnt a specific colour... What colour appaloosa is the sire? Bay, chestnut, etc?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, the appaloosa part of the sire is actually the pattern, we'll need to know his base coat color to form any kind of guess.

Just from the pictures, though, it looks like he may be black, brown, smokey black, maybe even grullo. Those foal coats are so funky because they very seldom seem to truly resemble the color that they will grow up to be.


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about that I thought that I put that he is a black appoloosa.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, well, that gives us options of black, bay, brown, smokey black, buckskin (or a brownskin perhaps). 

I suspect he may be a black, but you'll have to wait until his first shed to see for sure.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think he is black. There seems to be a tendency for black with cream to be born a bit darker than black without, although this is by no means a rule.


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

My hiccup looked like that, he's black.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He could end up being a leopard coat pattern. My black mare was born black.
he could be bay brown . i have seen solid brown /black foals end up as leopard appy's. jusst have to wait and see  specially with Appy, as they can change every year .


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hes not a leopard. He may or may not color out or varnish roan as he ages, but he is not a leopard nor ever will be. Leopards are born their pattern.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Hes not a leopard. He may or may not color out or varnish roan as he ages, but he is not a leopard nor ever will be. Leopards are born their pattern.


Yup yup...sometimes they totally color out leaving the spots behind, but they aren't actually leopards...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well.. I had a negihbor that used to raise appys, his solid black colt by the time it was six months was a dazzling white with huge black polka dots all over its little body , some were the peacock spots and he was registered as a Leopard and stood as stud as Leopard for many years, after an excellant show career with many grand championships.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Looks like a grulla, i could be wrong. My neighbors had a filly last year born a buckskin paint, then she'd the buckskin, started to look grulla, then she'd out and was a seal brown! Crazy how much they change!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

stevenson said:


> well.. I had a negihbor that used to raise appys, his solid black colt by the time it was six months was a dazzling white with huge black polka dots all over its little body , some were the peacock spots and he was registered as a Leopard and stood as stud as Leopard for many years, after an excellant show career with many grand championships.


ApHC does not register horses as leopards...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't know that Face. So, technically, what would a leopard be registered as?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Guide to Identifying an Appaloosa



> *Blanket* - refers to a horse which has a solid white area normally over, but not limited to, the hip area with a contrasting base color.
> Spots - refers to a horse which has white or dark spots over all or a portion of its body.
> *Blanket With Spots* - refers to a horse with a white blanket which has dark spots within the white. The spots are usually the same color as the horse's base color.
> *Roan* - A horse exhibiting the Appaloosa roan pattern develops a lighter colored area on the forehead, jowls and frontal bones of the face, over the back, loin and hips. Darker areas may appear along the frontal bones of the face as well and also on the legs, stifle, above the eye, point of the hip and behind the elbow. Without an apparent Appaloosa blanket or spots, a horse with only the above-listed characteristics will also need mottled skin and one other characteristic to qualify for regular registration.
> ...


I would guess they are registered as blanket with spots.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Unless something has changed very recently that I don't know about, they are registered as Bay Roans, Blue Roans, or Red Roans. To illustrate, if you click on that link NDAppy provided and then click on one of the bay roans - I foget which one, you will see a leopard come up...


ETA - it's been a few years since I registered a leopard...if there have been any recent changes, Ghostwind should know as she has a crop of leopard foals...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Indeed, Faceman. My friends bay leopard was registered as a bay roan.. I'm not sure how her solid white few spot is registered ... I shall call her! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, it's the blue roan link that shows the pic of the leopard. That's interesting...and so outdated LOL.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG .. we're looking at papers now...

Crazy. 

Most of the leopards are listed as bay, chestnut, bay roan as the "color" .. then under description it says "white with spots all over body ... bla bla bla"

Her fewspot is listed as color .. "white" .. description "few spots on head bla bla bla"

One of her leopards is listed as color .. "white" .. description "chestnut spots all over body ... bla bla bla ..."

That is crazy .. LOLOL


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

texasgal said:


> OMG .. we're looking at papers now...
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> ...


That's the ApHC for you...they really need to change their system. For one thing, it would differentiate between a true leopard and one that colors out...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Exactly, but then that would make sense Face... and when in any recent history has the ApHC done anything that makes any sort of rational sense?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the base color listed as "white" is the most idiotic thing I've ever heard .. is that even a color??? Poor Dusty .. We know he's really a BAY fewspot leopard.. lol.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

texasgal said:


> I think the base color listed as "white" is the most idiotic thing I've ever heard .. is that even a color??? Poor Dusty .. We know he's really a BAY fewspot leopard.. lol.


No, white is not a color in the sense of a base color - white is an overlay. A leopard is not a white horse with brown splashed on it as a condiment...it is a bay (or whatever base color) horse with white splashed over it as a condiment...like a chocolate cake with white icing...


----------

